# Do We Cycle ECA Stack 2 days/row or every other?



## bookstar (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello,
Does anyone know if it matters or not whether we need to cycle the ECA stack two days in a row, or can it be every other day? Or do we need the two days for recovery? I was thinking about not taking it on a wednesday and then a sunday or something like that. But maybe the two days are for recovery to prevent immunity????
Thanks


----------



## Blue-Coco (Oct 26, 2004)

_"Under no circumstances should you stack for more than 2-3 weeks consecutively and that???s stacking every other day during that period.  Others believe in stacking for 5 days on and 2 days off.  *Do not dose more than 3 times per day!* One recommended way to stack is take ECA together once or twice a day to start (3-5 days) and 3 times per day thereafter.  Take it 30 minutes before working out or 30-45 minutes before meals.  Again this dosing should not be done more than 2-3 weeks consecutively!  Remember, stacking can cause dizziness, jitters, insomnia, and heart arrhythmia.  The addition of B vitamins may help with the short temperedness that may occur.  "_


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 26, 2004)

Blue-Coco said:
			
		

> Under no circumstances should you stack for more than 2-3 weeks consecutively and that???s stacking every other day during that period.



I totally disagree.  For years I've used eca for 6-8 weeks at a time (7 days a week).  Everyone's tolerance is different and I definitely agree with starting slowly to determine your own tolerance but to say you should never stack for more than 2-3 weeks is just plain wrong.  Many here have done it with no ill effects.

Also, the fact that you feel the effects less over time does not mean it is no longer working.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 26, 2004)

Nikegurl,
I agree with you as I have read other posts on this same subject and they all same the same thing. 
But do you know if cycling the stack, I mean taking a day or two off, would make it less effective as opposed to taking it everyday non-stop? Or do you think cycling it may make it more effective? Or won't it make a difference?

Also, have you or anyone replaced the asperine with Yohimbine? Would it be more effective? What is it for or how is it effective?

Thanks!


----------



## LAM (Oct 26, 2004)

Blue-Coco said:
			
		

> Under no circumstances should you stack for more than 2-3 weeks consecutively



100% incorrect...


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 26, 2004)

Blue-Coco said:
			
		

> _"Under no circumstances should you stack for more than 2-3 weeks "_


This is BS. Ive done ECA stacks for as long as 2 months. I did start to lose the energy aspect of it but that can be cured by taking a month or so off then getting back on if desired. You also don't need to take breaks between days, just take it every day for a few months or until you reach your desired goals.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 26, 2004)

bookstar said:
			
		

> Nikegurl,
> I agree with you as I have read other posts on this same subject and they all same the same thing.
> But do you know if cycling the stack, I mean taking a day or two off, would make it less effective as opposed to taking it everyday non-stop? Or do you think cycling it may make it more effective? Or won't it make a difference?
> 
> ...



Does anyone know how to answer this? Thanks.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 26, 2004)

i have not replaced A with Y, but i think some people have and have gotten decent results from it, i'd say start with ECA though, then move on to try ECY in your 2nd cycle or on your 2nd month of cutting


----------



## Blue-Coco (Oct 27, 2004)

I should have explained a little better , This was simply a quote stated on a "ECA proper directions" website.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 27, 2004)

Blue-Coco said:
			
		

> I should have explained a little better , This was simply a quote stated on a "ECA proper directions website".


So you just did a copy/paste job from some random site that you didn't reference? Generally people post questions here to get answers from people that will share their experience and expertise--not so someone else will run a google for them and copy/paste the first hit. I don't mean any offense. I'm just letting you know what these boards are about for future reference. Bad advice is subject to being called out.


----------



## Blue-Coco (Oct 27, 2004)

I understand and I did notice that the same answer was given to his member quite a few times. I apologize if I offended anyone with this response.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 27, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> So you just did a copy/paste job from some random site that you didn't reference? Generally people post questions here to get answers from people that will share their experience and expertise--not so someone else will run a google for them and copy/paste the first hit. I don't mean any offense. I'm just letting you know what these boards are about for future reference. Bad advice is subject to being called out.


----------



## Cinnabon (Nov 2, 2004)

*2nd week*

I am now on my 2nd week of ECA and Ive tolerated it pretty well. I used to take a much stronger supplement. Since there is very short time inbetween doses (approx. 3-3.5 hrs), would it be ok to split the EC dose (12.5 E & 100C) to get the 3 doses slightly worked in?'


----------

